# Need help - how to name a certain type of magic



## Reilith (Mar 12, 2015)

In my story there is a type of magic that allows the user to communicate with animals. I have no idea how to name it. For now I am using the terms Animal Voice and The Voice, but I am not sure are those good enough since the rest of my magic types are all one-word and are not that simplified. I do know that a person that has that type of magic is called a Voicer.

Somebody, help?


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Is it "magical" or paranormal in nature? 

(To me magic implies active participation while paranormal implies a more passive "power")

It might depend on how you are using it in the story. If the communication is intuitive based on emotion or feelings rather than words "the voice" might not be the best description as it implies verbal rather than spiritual communication.  

At the same time, not everything necessarily needs one-word names but I guess it really depends on what you've used as the other names. Though if you've created intricate languages and pull a "Mt. Doom" then maybe ... but IMO "The Voice" works nicely. You might be over thinking this one.


Perhaps just telepathy?  
I'm wondering if this is more or less what you are referring to? 

Telepathy with Animals


----------



## ChasingSuns (Mar 13, 2015)

Perhaps just call it Speech? Well... maybe not that, but maybe something similar? You could call the people who practice it Orators. Idk, just a thought. Are you set on only using one word for each magic type?


----------



## Reilith (Mar 13, 2015)

It is actual magic of speaking with animals. He can understand their thoughts as words and talk to them.And I already have telepathy as a means for the oned who can communicate with their tought abd read other peoples minds. I am just not sure if The Voice sounds quite right. I found different terms on the internet but I don't like any of them.


----------



## Reilith (Mar 13, 2015)

ChasingSuns said:


> Perhaps just call it Speech? Well... maybe not that, but maybe something similar? You could call the people who practice it Orators. Idk, just a thought. Are you set on only using one word for each magic type?



It doesn't have to be one word, but I would prefer it. I was also considering dabbling into other languages or simply inventing a word.


----------



## Noldona (Mar 13, 2015)

How about therianpathy. Therian- is a prefix meaning animals, and -pathy is a suffix meaning feelings. It is similar to telepathy which would translate to remote feelings. So therianpathy would be animal feelings.


----------



## Reilith (Mar 13, 2015)

Noldona said:


> How about therianpathy. Therian- is a prefix meaning animals, and -pathy is a suffix meaning feelings. It is similar to telepathy which would translate to remote feelings. So therianpathy would be animal feelings.



Wow, that one actually makes a lot of sense. And I like it. Keep throwing ideas as me, but many thanks to all who replied so far.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree with Noldona, but I'd change it a bit to "theriopathy" to make it flow a bit smoother. The "np" combination makes me stumble.


----------



## Reilith (Mar 13, 2015)

Ireth said:


> I agree with Noldona, but I'd change it a bit to "theriopathy" to make it flow a bit smoother. The "np" combination makes me stumble.



I think I will actually go with it.  This was immensely helpful.


----------



## Noldona (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't care for the np combination either, but went with it because therianthrope has a weird combination too, and its a valid term. For those curious, therianthrope is a generic term for animal shapeshifters like lycanthrope is the term specific for were-wolves.


----------



## Reilith (Mar 16, 2015)

I did a short research on the word and subject when it was mentioned. I decided upon Theriopathy and Theriopath for the terminology. It will remain so if I don't think of some other type of naming them until the end of the novel. There is a tiny spark of thought in my head about maybe thinking of maybe inventing completely new terminology for all of the Talents, instead of using the ones that are common and based off the real world.


----------



## ArenRax (Mar 17, 2015)

a common word from google seems to be animal-speak.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 24, 2015)

Empathy-understanding/being aware of feelings, thoughts, emotions of another. Commonly in Fantasy a magical ability,
Also a means for the basic communication through emotion. Very limited, since you know their feelings,not their reasoning.
The "mp" works for this, but I agree the "np" didn't.

Modern day-they call horse whisperer or dog whisperer. SOmeone that can understand what the animal is feeling.  Knowing what an animal is feeling can help predict how they will react, how to modify the feeling to prevent injury.  Reading a horse's body language and actions help show how the horse is handling the current situation. You get a sense of how much further you can push them before they freak.(and a horse that freaks is dangerous to everyone) 
If you know a horse, when they perk their ears, you might know something of interest is where they are looking.
My horse made a nervous cough and perked his ears looking one direction. He was almost alseep before. So I looked and a person was being jerked around on a lunge line as she tried to keep the horse under control. Because I paid attention to my horse, he communicated a problem that helped get a fellow horse owner help.

I know the animal communication will be more indepth but it also shows how it can be useful. Animals act for reasons, even if we don't completely understand them.


----------



## Reilith (Mar 24, 2015)

I have already come to my conclusion with this, but yes, I know what you mean SeverinR. I have two dogs and it is the little signs, their body language and the sort that tell me most about how they are feeling or what they are reacting to. 

As for the story, I have empathy already as a separate power, so it wouldn't have worked.


----------

